# Annesly Hall - July 2009



## Amiee (Jul 11, 2009)

Before I start I know it has been covered once before and Im going to link it because it has some good pics!
Click Here

Well last night was just another random night with mates, was picked up around half 9 and told we was off to a old church and Annesly Hall! I about screamed with excitement, only fall down was I had no equipment with me, only my Handy Digital Camera which would limit the greatness of the pics. 





Its former self.




A little History on the place, The Hall orginates back to the 1100s with it being restored and added onto in the 17th Century. Once occupied by Lord Byron and Mary Chatsworth the Hall has been a family home to the familys such as Chatsworth and Musters now belonging to part of the Chatsworth estate i is also part of the English Heritage and is on the "risk of neglect or decay" list. 

The Hall was hit by a fire in 1997 and has since remained empty. Work has been started to bring the former Hall back to its glory, but it doesnt appear a great deal has been done, with only the main house being seeing slight progress. 

More History can be found here Click HereAnd Here!

So we set about firstly looking around the old church and the grave yard, not a lot to see apart from walls of the ruined church. However beyond the fence and walls Annesley Hall is clearly wonderfull! Access seams inpossible from this side of the site so after a little walk around we find the bridle way leads down to the outbuildings and gate house. All of which gave little more than broken windows and Empty rooms which you can see into. 













We Ventured back up into the grave yard, and found a way to get down into the main grounds, standing in the old Fountain/pond you really get a feel for how big the place really is and how eary it is being nearly 10pm not quite dark but so slient. We ignore the usual signs and proceed to the back of the house. 

Round to the back of the Hall, more gardens are well maintained and the property looks well secured, we mooch about in what looks like a old greenhouse/outbuildings after being scared to death by bats, 

Finally we was in, the rooms were empty apart from random tea candles scattered along the floors and beer cans filling the fireplace. The rooms were shockingly clean and I have to say nothing of interest to really get at!








To one corner of one the back rooms we found a staircase, looking pretty new we desended into the darkness. The Basement, again littered with tea lights and bricks. To the rear was a tunnel, which looked too tight to attempt, and a Vent to the left wall. 








I believe the Basement was previously used as the family mortuary. 









We headed back to the ground floor level, and roamed the rooms, finding a room filled with chairs, a sofa and tables. I believe this is the room previously photographed in the previous thread. 

We then headed upstairs, to the next floor, recent work had been done, as all new floorboards had been laid and extension leads hung down the walls.









A hour or so later, we headed back out, securing the exit we headed back to the gatehouse from the back nothing is secured apart from a room where the lawn mower and gardening equipment is kept. We didnt manage to get up to the clock room however we stumbled across a old tractor. 












The Main Entrance Gate





We left shortly after 12pm! i think Ill Be heading down again to get some proper picutres as the ones I got arent upto scratch!

Thanks

Amiee


----------



## Goldie87 (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice work, its interesting to see what the insides are like. Myself and matty1912 stopped and had a look at the church on the way back from Mansfield brewery back in 2007. We had a quick look at the hall, but it was getting late and it looked prety secure so we left it.


----------



## Kaputnik (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice one, Amiee 
they sometimes have guided 'ghost tours' here, a workmate went on one last year, and photographed some mysterious orbs, or as us non-believers call them... dust specs in the air near the lens!


----------



## Amiee (Jul 11, 2009)

Kaputnik said:


> Nice one, Amiee
> they sometimes have guided 'ghost tours' here, a workmate went on one last year, and photographed some mysterious orbs, or as us non-believers call them... dust specs in the air near the lens!



Yeh the people I went with are more interested in the "dust" or "flys" in the way of the flash than the building! 

We turned up and there was actually a tour on at the time, with peple winging because they hadnt seen anything.. It was still light , im sure ghosts come out to play in the dark


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 11, 2009)

Great looking site and pics mate -well done,


----------



## ashless (Jul 11, 2009)

Kaputnik said:


> a workmate went on one last year, and photographed some mysterious orbs, or as us non-believers call them... dust specs in the air near the lens!



Are you attempting to debunk the supernatural wonder that is the orb phenomenon Mr Kaputnik?! 

Fair play Amiee, lessons learnt, don't go anywhere without your proper gear!


----------



## james.s (Jul 11, 2009)

I was just thinking about this place... creepy 
You got nice photos considering the circumstances


----------



## Muttley (Jul 11, 2009)

Sorry people I know I haven't posted or indeed visited in a while but I had to, it is quite weird really as it was the first post on the page that I encountered since my first login in about 6 months!

I have visited Annesley Hall on numerous occasions as I believe in ghosts etc and used to investigate it quite a bit (with permission) I have also been there without permission from the owners, if you had parked across the road near the hotel so as to avoid suspicion and walked your way over to the gatehouse where the main gates are to the right there is an open gate (human access!).

I also know the whole layout of the building and could probably walk around it blindfolded I know it so well. The "Greenhouse" you refer to is actually a smaller stable!

Another good place to visit at Annesley is when you get out into the grounds, behind the building where you have the big lawn and the stairway with steps down either side you will notice a little doorway in the middle, this was the family mortuary where they would keep bodies for anywhere up to 6 months.

If you carry on walking towards the woods away from the house there's a little lake where a lady is supposed to rise up on a certain night of the year, there is also a summerhouse and a few other bits further on but the most peculiar is the grave of "Bosun" one of the Chaworth's hunting dogs which is marked with a headstone.


----------



## Amiee (Jul 12, 2009)

ashless said:


> Are you attempting to debunk the supernatural wonder that is the orb phenomenon Mr Kaputnik?!
> 
> Fair play Amiee, lessons learnt, don't go anywhere without your proper gear!



Lesson well learnt, however ill get another chance to go down with the cam 



james.s said:


> I was just thinking about this place... creepy
> You got nice photos considering the circumstances



Thanks



Muttley said:


> Sorry people I know I haven't posted or indeed visited in a while but I had to, it is quite weird really as it was the first post on the page that I encountered since my first login in about 6 months!
> 
> I have visited Annesley Hall on numerous occasions as I believe in ghosts etc and used to investigate it quite a bit (with permission) I have also been there without permission from the owners, if you had parked across the road near the hotel so as to avoid suspicion and walked your way over to the gatehouse where the main gates are to the right there is an open gate (human access!).
> 
> ...




Thanks for your info hun 

Also believe there is a icehouse somewhere on the grounds, but from looking at pics of it on the net it may have been barred up!!


----------



## lost (Jul 12, 2009)

> I believe the Basement was previously used as the family mortuary.



 Yeah, that's quite a common addition to a family home...
I imagine it was more of a mortuary for fermented grape juice.


----------



## Gangeox (Jul 12, 2009)

Also believe there is a icehouse somewhere on the grounds, but from looking at pics of it on the net it may have been barred up!![/QUOTE]

Dont bother looking for the ice house in the grounds, it was moved when they built the new road 
Heres a flashearth link to its new location:

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.067684&lon=-1.250547&z=19.1&r=4&src=msl


----------



## Krypton (Jul 12, 2009)

it looks like quite a fair bit of work has started


----------



## Muttley (Jul 13, 2009)

Makes me want to go there again and do it for myself as there's so many different areas to it it's unreal!

Sadly I have no transport at the minute...well I do, just need to tax and insure it 

The icehouse is directly across the road from the hall it's in the hotel grounds AFAIK but I've never found it, bet none of you knew about the castle there too did ya?


----------



## Amiee (Jul 15, 2009)

I went down again last night to try and get some better shots, Found a much easier entrance into the grounds which leads you into the gardens!

I also found what used to be "entrance to the court yard" which has now been bricked up so its no more than a cove under the steps that lead up to the old terrace. Still cant believe we missed it the first time. 

Had a good walk around the gardens, still so much to see! I was also told a caretaker offers to guide you around on a weds night. So I may contact him and get a guided tour!

However I came back to get some more stuff out the car and about 20+ chavvy lads reckoned they had the code to one of the doors and I didnt like the sound of it so packed up and left. 

Had noticed alot of changes since I visted last week, one of the doors had been boarded up from the inside and is now really well secured. Another door we stood next too last week, now has nails poking out through it which have been nailed from the inside. 

The clock was now chiming.. It hadnt done that last week, so It must have been wound up during the week too!


----------

